# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Assistance with Query

## krisdotca

I have the following tables:

patient
-->patient_no
-->doctor_no

appointment
-->appointment_no
-->patient_no
-->doctor_no


What I want:

To set patient-->doctor_no for all record in the patient table based on the doctor_no in the appointment table.

BUT - I need to be able to limit the doctors that are considered in the appointment table.

For example, I want to limit doctor_no to (1000,1001,1002)

Also, there may be multiple matching doctor_no's in the appointment table. It's ok to limit the matches to only one record - any record. 


Can any SQL guru out there point me in the right direction?


Cheers, Kris

----------

